# Is A License Required to Fish The Pensacola Bridge Pier?



## Hawkseye

My brother is in from Georgia and I was wondering if he would need a license to fish the Bay Bridge Pier (I've not been on it since before Ivan). Does the Bridge Pier operate similar to all the beach piers (where he would be covered under their license)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## J0nesi

i'd get one just in case.


----------



## jaster

Not sure about the 3mb? A general rule is if you pay to fish, lic should not be required? June 1 is free saltwater fishing without a lic. Day!


----------



## Lexcore

*:yes: Here you go Visitors do not need a saltwater fishing license or a snook or spiny lobster *permit if...*


You fish from a for-hire vessel (guide, charter, party boat) that has a valid vessel license







.
You fish from a vessel, the operator of which has a valid vessel license issued in the name of the operator of the vessel.
You are saltwater fishing during Free Fishing Days.








You fish for recreational purposes from a pier with a valid pier saltwater fishing license.
You have a valid saltwater products license








or FWC charter captain license







(does not apply to charter boat license or U.S. Coast Guard license)
website is http://myfwc.com/license/recreational/visitors/ for more info.


----------



## DropB

The short answer is yes you need a license in one shape or form. Its Florida's answer to seeing how many people participate in fishing. 

You fish for recreational purposes from a pier with a valid pier saltwater fishing license. 

(Im pretty sure the pier/beach fishing lic. doesn't cost a dime)


----------



## sleepyluke

DropB said:


> (Im pretty sure the pier/beach fishing lic. doesn't cost a dime)


 
Not sure if it is 100% true or not, but I have been told that is only true for instate folks. I have been coming for years and only surf fish and per several bait/tackle shops and even wally world, been told I have to buy one. For a week it is like $30.


----------



## 192

http://myfwc.com/license/recreational/saltwater-fishing/shoreline-faqs/

Yes, he must have a license.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

State resident or from Mars.......no license required to fish.................. 

The Pensacola Bay fishing bridge is 2500 feet in length. A small fee is charged for fishing, this fee is payable at the honor box, they do check for proper payment of the fee here. *When you pay the fee at the honor box this allows you to fish from the pier without having to obtain a seperate Florida fishing license, this is great for out of state persons wanting to wet a line without incurring a great expense.* Each fisherman is obligated to pay the fee. You can drive your non-RV vehicle directly onto the pier and upto your fishing spot, please be sure to observe the parking signs on the bridge.

So unless your fishing on the pier without paying the fee, you do not need a fishing license.

http://www.myescambia.com/community/parks-and-centers/pensacola-fishing-pier


----------



## jaster

That was my thought?


----------



## startzc

If you fish the bob sikes bridge then you would have to have a license which will cost you for non-residents. 3MB(North side at least, haven't fished the south side yet) and the pay piers you do not.


----------



## Hawkseye

Thanks for all the responses folks. johnson's post clears it all up for me.


----------



## Tuffstuff

No, its the Gov's answer to sucking more dollars.


----------



## bobinbusan

You be better of to go to Joe Patti's and buy what you want to catch, don't have to fool with cleaning your catch :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------

